# Walter?



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok we have a roo named walter but he was either sitting on a already laid egg OR walter is wilma and laid it her self...help please lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a Barred Rock hen. Looks like yours.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

The older hens were really pissed he/she was sitting on the egg...walter/wilma is very sweet and submissive...but someone is crowing but not every day...was hatched march 4 th


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awful dark coloring with the bars and legs to be a rooster. My vote would be hen.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Walter is a Wilma..definitely. A whistling woman and a crowing hen often come to no good end...or so they say!


----------

